# Bacon and Sausage Wrapped Avocado



## burgerbob (Sep 6, 2017)

So my girlfriend found an interesting breakfast dish that was an avocado stuffed with a soft boiled egg and wrapped in bacon, it looked absolutely amazing. I enjoy avocado but not as much as she does so I thought I would change the recipe a little bit to give me some more meat in it.

We compromised on an avocado stuffed with Colby Jack cheese, wrapped in ground sausage and bacon.  I wanted to smoke it to give it some more flavor then we were going to put an over easy egg on top to finish it off. What we ended up with was one of the best breakfasts I've ever had.

Started with chopping up the block of Colby Jack cheese into small cubes since this was going to be stuffed inside of the avocado. I think you wouldn't have a problem using shredded cheese as long as you used a decent amount and squished it into a ball of some sort.

Next, I cut all the way around the avocado and removed the pit, I left the skin on in order to work with avocado and not crush it or get my hands extremely messy.  I then dug out the inside of the avocado to make the pit hole a little bigger in order to stuff the cheese inside. I made sure I didn't dig too deep in the pit hole so that I would poke through the back side, so it was essentially digging out the sides of the pit hole. I placed all the cheese into the pit hole of one side of the avocado then removed the skin from both sides with a spoon like you normally would. I then put the avocado back together and sealed the edges with the soft, mushy, outer edge of the avocado.

After my cheese filled avocado was back together, I then proceeded to take ground breakfast sausage and wrap it around the avocado.  I did it rather gently because I didn't want to break the avocado at all.  I also tried to do a thin layer of sausage but ended up using a whole pound for two avocados which was still a fairly thin layer of sausage.

Once the sausage was on I wrapped the bacon around the sausage/avocado "egg". I put them on the smoker at about 250-275 until the bacon appears to be cooked. When it was getting close I started cooking the eggs so they were nice and runny. I put the over-easy and over-medium eggs on top of each "egg" then cut in half and watched the egg and cheesy goodness ooze out.

As amazing as this was, I think we both could have easily split one avocado and didn't need one for each of us as it was extremely filling.

Wrapped in sausage, spoon for size reference.













20170729_095757.jpg



__ burgerbob
__ Sep 6, 2017






Wrapped in bacon and ready for smoker.













20170729_100230.jpg



__ burgerbob
__ Sep 6, 2017






Fully cooked













20170729_113003.jpg



__ burgerbob
__ Sep 6, 2017






Fully cooked













20170729_113008.jpg



__ burgerbob
__ Sep 6, 2017






Gooey deliciousness 













Snapchat-1069608932.jpg



__ burgerbob
__ Sep 6, 2017


----------



## lantzy75 (Sep 6, 2017)

Interesting idea!  Looks damn good!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 6, 2017)

Nice! Saw that on a menu over in the valley a while back in one of the hipster yuppie places. 

Point!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 6, 2017)

Looks very tasty, nice job.
That plated pic is fantastic, should be on the Carousel.

:points1:


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 6, 2017)

That sounds like a great idea to me.  Kind of a quirky teist to a scottish egg.  I love avacados so I'm gonna have to try this real soon.

POINT

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 6, 2017)

Looks good. l gotta wonder if the cooking would tenderize an under-ripe avocado? They would be easier to handle and assemble but maybe not as flavorful...JJ


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 6, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good. l gotta wonder if the cooking would tenderize an under-ripe avocado? They would be easier to handle and assemble but maybe not as flavorful...JJ


And I was wondering if you could use a ripe avocado and place a soft ( or your preferred boiled egg) in place of the pit, then use a the layer of cheese between the sausage and the avocado. That would only require you to bring the sausage up to temp which should allow the cheese to melt without destroying the fruit.. 

-Pete


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 7, 2017)

BB, Awesome smoke! I agree w/Gary about the "scottish avacado "  connection. I would love one of those for breakfast! point


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 7, 2017)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Chef JimmyJ said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good. l gotta wonder if the cooking would tenderize an under-ripe avocado? They would be easier to handle and assemble but maybe not as flavorful...JJ
> ...


The original recipe did call for a soft boiled egg, I had never done a soft boiled egg only hard boiled so I tried it out and did not do it very well.  I agree though a nice soft boiled egg on the inside would be nice.


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 7, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good. l gotta wonder if the cooking would tenderize an under-ripe avocado? They would be easier to handle and assemble but maybe not as flavorful...JJ


I think that it might help out a little bit, the avocados we used were just slightly under-ripe.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 7, 2017)

I love avacados but rarely buy them. Going to have to try this. I think pepper jack will be my choice for a little cheese or add some minced jalepeno with the cheese for a little kick.

Do you have a name for this? Fattie deluxe? Alien Egg? Leprechaun turds?

Point!


----------



## firewater joe (Sep 7, 2017)

Great quote!  I'll remember that one!


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 7, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> I love avacados but rarely buy them. Going to have to try this. I think pepper jack will be my choice for a little cheese or add some minced jalepeno with the cheese for a little kick.
> 
> Do you have a name for this? Fattie deluxe? Alien Egg? Leprechaun turds?
> 
> Point!


Normally we would have gone with pepper jack but the block of colby jack was on sale.  I think Leprechaun turds is a pretty good name but from the girlfriend is saying they are called bacon wrapped alligator eggs. I think the wrapped alligator eggs are the original recipe of an avocado stuff with a soft boiled egg and wrapped in bacon.  I did some quick googling and see something similar call an Bacon Avocado Bomb.  Personally I vote for Leprechaun turds.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 8, 2017)

BurgerBob said:


> Normally we would have gone with pepper jack but the block of colby jack was on sale.  I think Leprechaun turds is a pretty good name but from the girlfriend is saying they are called bacon wrapped alligator eggs. I think the wrapped alligator eggs are the original recipe of an avocado stuff with a soft boiled egg and wrapped in bacon.  I did some quick googling and see something similar call an Bacon Avocado Bomb.  Personally I vote for Leprechaun turds.


You don't have to vote. since you made them, you get to name them! Leprechaun Turds it is!

I'm not sure if you watch college football, but I see you are in Nebraska... Huskers fan? Its going to be a good game against Oregon Ducks this weekend. Ol' coach Mike Riley knows (being the former OS Beaver coach) all about playing against the Ducks.

Perhaps these will be on the menu on Saturday in your honor...


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 8, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> BurgerBob said:
> 
> 
> > Normally we would have gone with pepper jack but the block of colby jack was on sale.  I think Leprechaun turds is a pretty good name but from the girlfriend is saying they are called bacon wrapped alligator eggs. I think the wrapped alligator eggs are the original recipe of an avocado stuff with a soft boiled egg and wrapped in bacon.  I did some quick googling and see something similar call an Bacon Avocado Bomb.  Personally I vote for Leprechaun turds.
> ...


It's a rare thing to not find a Husker fan in Nebraska.  Usually if you live in Nebraska and aren't a Husker fan, it means you didn't grow up here.  Husker football is a way of life here, great documentary on it called Through These Gates.  I'm really hoping it's going to be a good game against the Ducks this weekend, we're all pretty worried about our defense.  The Ducks offense is a hell of a lot better than Arkansas State that we faced last week and it was a close game.  

Hope that you're able to try out the Leprechaun turds Saturday!  Go 'Skers!


----------



## b-one (Sep 8, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 8, 2017)

Easy soft cooked eggs!!!....See Jamie's 3rd method of poaching. Use the freshest eggs you can find and 3 minutes should get you there with a little wiggle room if the whole deal is taking a little longer than expected...JJ


----------



## disco (Sep 11, 2017)

Point for a new idea!

Disco


----------



## troutman (Sep 14, 2017)

I vote to call it a Leprechaun Turd...POINT


----------



## cookingjnj (Sep 15, 2017)

Hey BB.  Fantastic, and I am sure those great pix still do not do justice to your masterpiece.  Hmmmm....it is still 12 hours till breakfast, wonder if I could put something like that together for the morning.  Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 6, 2017)

So my girlfriend found an interesting breakfast dish that was an avocado stuffed with a soft boiled egg and wrapped in bacon, it looked absolutely amazing. I enjoy avocado but not as much as she does so I thought I would change the recipe a little bit to give me some more meat in it.

We compromised on an avocado stuffed with Colby Jack cheese, wrapped in ground sausage and bacon.  I wanted to smoke it to give it some more flavor then we were going to put an over easy egg on top to finish it off. What we ended up with was one of the best breakfasts I've ever had.

Started with chopping up the block of Colby Jack cheese into small cubes since this was going to be stuffed inside of the avocado. I think you wouldn't have a problem using shredded cheese as long as you used a decent amount and squished it into a ball of some sort.

Next, I cut all the way around the avocado and removed the pit, I left the skin on in order to work with avocado and not crush it or get my hands extremely messy.  I then dug out the inside of the avocado to make the pit hole a little bigger in order to stuff the cheese inside. I made sure I didn't dig too deep in the pit hole so that I would poke through the back side, so it was essentially digging out the sides of the pit hole. I placed all the cheese into the pit hole of one side of the avocado then removed the skin from both sides with a spoon like you normally would. I then put the avocado back together and sealed the edges with the soft, mushy, outer edge of the avocado.

After my cheese filled avocado was back together, I then proceeded to take ground breakfast sausage and wrap it around the avocado.  I did it rather gently because I didn't want to break the avocado at all.  I also tried to do a thin layer of sausage but ended up using a whole pound for two avocados which was still a fairly thin layer of sausage.

Once the sausage was on I wrapped the bacon around the sausage/avocado "egg". I put them on the smoker at about 250-275 until the bacon appears to be cooked. When it was getting close I started cooking the eggs so they were nice and runny. I put the over-easy and over-medium eggs on top of each "egg" then cut in half and watched the egg and cheesy goodness ooze out.

As amazing as this was, I think we both could have easily split one avocado and didn't need one for each of us as it was extremely filling.

Wrapped in sausage, spoon for size reference.













20170729_095757.jpg



__ burgerbob
__ Sep 6, 2017






Wrapped in bacon and ready for smoker.













20170729_100230.jpg



__ burgerbob
__ Sep 6, 2017






Fully cooked













20170729_113003.jpg



__ burgerbob
__ Sep 6, 2017






Fully cooked













20170729_113008.jpg



__ burgerbob
__ Sep 6, 2017






Gooey deliciousness 













Snapchat-1069608932.jpg



__ burgerbob
__ Sep 6, 2017


----------



## lantzy75 (Sep 6, 2017)

Interesting idea!  Looks damn good!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 6, 2017)

Nice! Saw that on a menu over in the valley a while back in one of the hipster yuppie places. 

Point!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 6, 2017)

Looks very tasty, nice job.
That plated pic is fantastic, should be on the Carousel.

:points1:


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 6, 2017)

That sounds like a great idea to me.  Kind of a quirky teist to a scottish egg.  I love avacados so I'm gonna have to try this real soon.

POINT

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 6, 2017)

Looks good. l gotta wonder if the cooking would tenderize an under-ripe avocado? They would be easier to handle and assemble but maybe not as flavorful...JJ


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 6, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good. l gotta wonder if the cooking would tenderize an under-ripe avocado? They would be easier to handle and assemble but maybe not as flavorful...JJ


And I was wondering if you could use a ripe avocado and place a soft ( or your preferred boiled egg) in place of the pit, then use a the layer of cheese between the sausage and the avocado. That would only require you to bring the sausage up to temp which should allow the cheese to melt without destroying the fruit.. 

-Pete


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 7, 2017)

BB, Awesome smoke! I agree w/Gary about the "scottish avacado "  connection. I would love one of those for breakfast! point


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 7, 2017)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Chef JimmyJ said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good. l gotta wonder if the cooking would tenderize an under-ripe avocado? They would be easier to handle and assemble but maybe not as flavorful...JJ
> ...


The original recipe did call for a soft boiled egg, I had never done a soft boiled egg only hard boiled so I tried it out and did not do it very well.  I agree though a nice soft boiled egg on the inside would be nice.


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 7, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good. l gotta wonder if the cooking would tenderize an under-ripe avocado? They would be easier to handle and assemble but maybe not as flavorful...JJ


I think that it might help out a little bit, the avocados we used were just slightly under-ripe.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 7, 2017)

I love avacados but rarely buy them. Going to have to try this. I think pepper jack will be my choice for a little cheese or add some minced jalepeno with the cheese for a little kick.

Do you have a name for this? Fattie deluxe? Alien Egg? Leprechaun turds?

Point!


----------



## firewater joe (Sep 7, 2017)

Great quote!  I'll remember that one!


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 7, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> I love avacados but rarely buy them. Going to have to try this. I think pepper jack will be my choice for a little cheese or add some minced jalepeno with the cheese for a little kick.
> 
> Do you have a name for this? Fattie deluxe? Alien Egg? Leprechaun turds?
> 
> Point!


Normally we would have gone with pepper jack but the block of colby jack was on sale.  I think Leprechaun turds is a pretty good name but from the girlfriend is saying they are called bacon wrapped alligator eggs. I think the wrapped alligator eggs are the original recipe of an avocado stuff with a soft boiled egg and wrapped in bacon.  I did some quick googling and see something similar call an Bacon Avocado Bomb.  Personally I vote for Leprechaun turds.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 8, 2017)

BurgerBob said:


> Normally we would have gone with pepper jack but the block of colby jack was on sale.  I think Leprechaun turds is a pretty good name but from the girlfriend is saying they are called bacon wrapped alligator eggs. I think the wrapped alligator eggs are the original recipe of an avocado stuff with a soft boiled egg and wrapped in bacon.  I did some quick googling and see something similar call an Bacon Avocado Bomb.  Personally I vote for Leprechaun turds.


You don't have to vote. since you made them, you get to name them! Leprechaun Turds it is!

I'm not sure if you watch college football, but I see you are in Nebraska... Huskers fan? Its going to be a good game against Oregon Ducks this weekend. Ol' coach Mike Riley knows (being the former OS Beaver coach) all about playing against the Ducks.

Perhaps these will be on the menu on Saturday in your honor...


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 8, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> BurgerBob said:
> 
> 
> > Normally we would have gone with pepper jack but the block of colby jack was on sale.  I think Leprechaun turds is a pretty good name but from the girlfriend is saying they are called bacon wrapped alligator eggs. I think the wrapped alligator eggs are the original recipe of an avocado stuff with a soft boiled egg and wrapped in bacon.  I did some quick googling and see something similar call an Bacon Avocado Bomb.  Personally I vote for Leprechaun turds.
> ...


It's a rare thing to not find a Husker fan in Nebraska.  Usually if you live in Nebraska and aren't a Husker fan, it means you didn't grow up here.  Husker football is a way of life here, great documentary on it called Through These Gates.  I'm really hoping it's going to be a good game against the Ducks this weekend, we're all pretty worried about our defense.  The Ducks offense is a hell of a lot better than Arkansas State that we faced last week and it was a close game.  

Hope that you're able to try out the Leprechaun turds Saturday!  Go 'Skers!


----------



## b-one (Sep 8, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 8, 2017)

Easy soft cooked eggs!!!....See Jamie's 3rd method of poaching. Use the freshest eggs you can find and 3 minutes should get you there with a little wiggle room if the whole deal is taking a little longer than expected...JJ


----------



## disco (Sep 11, 2017)

Point for a new idea!

Disco


----------



## troutman (Sep 14, 2017)

I vote to call it a Leprechaun Turd...POINT


----------



## cookingjnj (Sep 15, 2017)

Hey BB.  Fantastic, and I am sure those great pix still do not do justice to your masterpiece.  Hmmmm....it is still 12 hours till breakfast, wonder if I could put something like that together for the morning.  Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------

